# ATi Radeon hd 4650 - MAJOR SOUND CARD CONFLICT! plz help



## bionic363 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi all, i went out and purchased an ATi Radeon Hd 4650 the other day to upgrade from my ATi Radeon x1300 series, popped the card in when i bought it installed all drivers from the cd and the card installed first time with no problems at all, I am running a Compaq Presario PC, with windows vista home premium 32 bit.
On my pc i am running a Creative SB X-Fi sound card, all my drivers btw are the most up to date that the websites offer for my stuff.
Anyways, after i installed the card i was testing how good my graphics looked when i put on some music to pass the time with windows media player, and the sound that comes out of my speakers now is all jittery is the best way i could describe it, it will play for a few seconds then stop and start constantly and if i open the ati catalyst control centre this seems to kill my sound completely for a while then it will come back all jittery again, it seems i can't do anything on my pc now withot it messing with my sound, ie explorer anything but it seems when i open the control centre this has the most dramitic effect.
I have tried removing my sound card and going back to the onboard built in sound and getting the latest update of realtek audio drivers from windows as i had heard that this may resolve the issue but again this has not worked for me.
From what i have read i beleive i might be getting a conflict from the hdmi features from my new ati radeon hd 4650 but i have tried all i know to fix this and cannot do it, please please somone help this has me stumped, and like most of us i need my music  , Thanks in advance Andy.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check in the Bios that the integrated audio is enabled and not set to auto as this will default to the ATI card or disabled.


----------



## bionic363 (Dec 28, 2008)

i have checked that the other day, my onboard audio was turned off at first but i turned it back on when i tried to switch back to it, it is on the on setting NOT the auto but i still seem to have the same problem


----------



## bionic363 (Dec 28, 2008)

my first lot of setting was, Creative SB Xfi connected with the onboard audio off completley = same jittery sound, then removed the creative card all together and set the bios to the on setting for the onboard audio = same jittery sound


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Look in device manager for HD sound and disable it.


----------



## bionic363 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks so m uch for your help the last trick seams to have done the trick, I'm a trance dj so good audio from my pc is essential lol , anyone else who has had this prob go to control panel, go to system, select your device manager, drop down the system devices tab and disable high definition audio controller . Thanks again for your help in solving this prob


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Glad to hear you have it working.


----------

